
Silkworms Spin Super-Silk After Eating Carbon Nanotubes and Graphene - ohjeez
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/silkworms-spin-super-silk-after-eating-carbon-nanotubes-and-graphene/
======
CapitalistCartr
We just had this two days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12664699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12664699)

And that one linked to the actual article.

